# Marathon In The Sky - The Movie



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I've been browsing the internet for books and videos about pigeons and came across this one that looks very good. I've found quite a few movies and books about pigeons and I will try to compile a list of them soon.

Here is the link to this particular movie

http://www.paccomfilms.com/films/marathon.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Brad, that is an excellent one. I have the DVD from Paccom which contains "Marathon in the Sky" and "Oldest Feathered Friend". Well worth the price, and I got them sent from the USA in only 3 days 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

Thank you for the accolades because I had no idea about either of these movies The description and mentions of this particular movie, "Marathon In the Sky" sounded very inspirational and humbling so I thought I'd pass it along to our members

There are SO many movies and books about pigeons if you search the net, I was surprised! I'm going to try to organize my links and findings in the near future when time permits


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the link Brad, I enjoyed the sample of the video, clip 1 and clip 2.

That is a great idea to have a library of movies and books available here at Pigeons.com

This must be part of the link I had bookmarked:

http://www.paccomfilms.com/films/pigeons.html


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

40$ for a dvd (maybe two disks) containing Marathon in the sky and oldest feathered friend
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005YY9O/104-5587366-2257502?v=glance&n=130&s=dvd&v=glance


80$ for a dvd containing share the sky
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00068GH9E/ref=pd_bxgy_img_b/104-5587366-2257502?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## connie (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi All,

This is my first post on this new site. Thanks for having me.

I have Marathon In The Sky - The Movie on VHS. I watch it over and over. I got a copy from a friend and I also got a promotional copy from our Canadian Racing Pigeon Union, for no charge. It is a tape that plays the same movie over and over again. It is great for using at 'shows' and different events. But I also play it at home, lol, for background music, while doing dishes etc.

connie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Connie

Welcome to pigeons.com

Thanks for sharing, and we hope to hear more from you!


----------

